# taste tested



## chefmjg (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally finished curing bacon. Taste tested and tasted like salty ham,hopefully going to smoke soon


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you brine cure or dry cure?  Regardless, if not smoked yet, you can soak for an hour or more as necessary to dilute the salt content before you smoke it to your preferences.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

Mike, evening.... what cure did you use.....   When I do bacon, I weigh the salt and add 8 or so grams per pound of meat.... I use cure #1....  I find weighing and adding salt based on the weight of the product produces consistent results....   Dave


----------

